
Kubernetes: Zero downtime update while handling one million req per sec - brendandburns
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2015/11/one-million-requests-per-second-dependable-and-dynamic-distributed-systems-at-scale.html
======
boulos
It's easy to miss this, but the _big_ point is doing a rolling update when
running at serious scale:

> What is exciting is that while successfully handling 1 million HTTP requests
> per second with uninterrupted availability, we have Kubernetes perform a
> zero-downtime rolling upgrade of the service to a new version of the
> software while we're still serving 1 million requests per second.

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Disclaimer: I work at Google on Kubernetes.

Yep! The IPTables work, service endpoints based on labels and the built in
rolling-update functionality is what makes this possible. No agents or service
discovery required!

